# My Parents Don't Want Me To Get Goats!



## Dreaming Of Goats (Dec 5, 2010)

So... I've been wanting goats for about a year and a half. I've done SO MUCH research, lurking on here, reading books about it, and searching the internet. I've done all of the calculations of how much money it would be, and it comes out to about $900 for the building, fencing, and everything else EXCEPT the goats, however I can get them cheap from a friend. I'm leasing 2 goats from a farm, and am gaining money from my chicken's eggs, however they decided to stop laying a few days ago. How do I convince them? Thanks, Sam. 
PS... I can't get a job cause I'm not old enough


----------



## Chirpy (Dec 5, 2010)

HI Sam - As the mom of eight children, one thing that I always look for when my kids ask for an animal is how responsible they are around the house with ALL other types of things.   Do they do their other chores without complaint?  Do they do the chores well, not leaving things unfinished or doing only enough to get by but not really doing a good job?  Do they do those other chores consistently for months in the proper manner?  Do they do their regular chores without me having to ask them to do them?

In other words... how much responsibility do they show with the dishes, their laundry, keeping their room clean, helping when needed even if it's not their chore, etc.  

I make sure that the child asking for a new pet really wants that pet by doing research on the care of the new animal and we wait months to make sure they still have that interest and it wasn't just an urge that passes after a few days or weeks.

If you are already doing all the above then I'd say that you need to have a sit down talk (if you haven't already) with your parents showing them... on paper... the actual costs involved not only with the start up costs but with the monthly maintenance costs to take care of the goats.   If, after that talk, your parents still say no then... it's no.  You need to show your maturity at that point by saying ok and patiently waiting for a future time when you may be able to broach the subject again (like next spring or summer).

If the issue is about money (it always is at our house  :/) then you may have to wait until you are old enough to get a job and show your parents that you can afford to pay all the expenses of having goats.


Good luck.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Dec 5, 2010)

I already did all of the above... I guess I'll just have to be content with the leased goats... however at that farm they accidentally kept a runt, and they want to get rid of it...  I want it so badly!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## warthog (Dec 5, 2010)

I am so sorry for your situation, but when parents say no, it has to be no.

I know you don't really want to hear this, but we can't always have the things we want.

Now is the time to be patient, wait until you are a little older, can earn some money, then maybe your parents MAY change their mind.

Good luck and in the meantime keep learning.


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Dec 5, 2010)

I agree, your parents might want you to focus on school or something else.

I want bees but both of my parents said no, however my father said yes to chickens and my mother said yes to goats, so I am very happy to give up on bees.

Count your blessings not your curses and in the end you will be happier.


----------



## chandasue (Dec 5, 2010)

It isn't the end of the world although I know it probably feels like it. I grew up in town and had to wait over 20 years before I was in a situation where I could finally start keeping animals. Making a list like 1 year goals, 5 year goals, 10 year goals, etc may help you keep your eye on the future.


----------

